# India Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from Ahmedabad PSK



## sachin45 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been reading that Ahmedabad PSK requires you to add spouse name to your passport before issuing the PCC. My wife's passport was issued prior to marriage and she does not have my name added to her passport. 

Are they requiring that spouse name must be added to the passport before PCC is issued?

Has anyone experience similar problem with their PCC? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you contacted Ahmedabad PSK?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

sachin45 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading that Ahmedabad PSK requires you to add spouse name to your passport before issuing the PCC. My wife's passport was issued prior to marriage and she does not have my name added to her passport.
> 
> ...


Yes and they are very adamant on that, they defy all logics and give you just one statement. 

There is a change is your passport and that should be updated ASAP, rather the approach should be you will have to update it if now the later but Ahmedabad PSK it's a different case altogether. Its applicable to both of you. 

Secondly, they will for sure trigger police verification in either of your cases. 

Pathetic attitude, regressive approach and sick mind set. 

Best of luck getting your work done from those BABUS. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------

